# Can I Grease



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

when I was away this past last week I noticed that my sway bar makes a noise when I turn can that be greased 
along with putting some on (don't laugh ) Balls of the distributions Bars and the hitch ball of the TV

Thanks 
Willie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What kind of sway control do you have??

If you have a friction bar, then only grease the balls that connect it to the trailer and hitch.

If you have a Dual Cam setup, you can lightly "grease" the cams with Vaseline.

Steve


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I sprayed the WD bars where they go into the hitch with dry silicone lube, and I place a layer of grease on the hitch ball itself, and this has cut down the groaning and groinking that the hitch was making. I have heard of some people placing wax paper over the ball for lubrication, which is not as messy as grease. But even still I think that you will get some noise when making turns. Good luck.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok I went to check the sway Bar and it says Do Not spray or lube any of the bar . So since it makes this noise should I take it to the dealer and see what they can do I did see aliittle rust on it and when not in use I have always kept it dry on the way back last week we did hit alot of rain for 
about 2 hours of our 4 hour ride home
What sould I do any suggestions

Willie

PS It is a Reese sway Bar


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have the Reese Dual Cams and I did use a very, very thin coat of hitch ball grease on the hitch-end of the bars. This did make the system much quieter and did not seem to affect performance. I added the grease last year and have not added any more this year. The bars almost have a dry waxy (dirty waxy) appearance now but they do stay quiet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I add a little grease to the balls connections and to the WD arms on the hitch when my friction sway gets a little rust on it I use a wire brush on it and I'm good to go

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The instruction with my set-up tells me not to grease.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Ok I went to check the sway Bar and it says Do Not spray or lube any of the bar . So since it makes this noise should I take it to the dealer and see what they can do I did see aliittle rust on it and when not in use I have always kept it dry on the way back last week we did hit alot of rain for
> about 2 hours of our 4 hour ride home
> What sould I do any suggestions
> 
> ...


You will always have some squeels and groans from a friction bar, it is just the nature of the beast.

When I had mine, it would be a little noisier in the rain too.

Steve


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

My dealer told me to grease the friction sway bar. I didn't grease it and it started screaming when I turned. So I greased. I crank it down TIGHT, and it works perfectly. Just got back from 1500 miles so I am confident it works like it should.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd steer clear of "grease" but a small layer of silicon might be just the ticket.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is one of the things I really like about the Equal-i-zer. You can grease ALL the friction surfaces and it has no negative effect on performance. In fact, it is recommended by the manufacturer. And boy does it quite things down. I hardly hear it at all anymore!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

